# Simatic S7 <-> Siemens Logo



## Peiffi (18 Dezember 2006)

Hallo zusammen.

Ich tu mich noch etwas schwer mit dem Unterschied zwischen der Simatic S7 und einer Siemens Logo. Der Unterschied vom Programmieren (AWL und grafisch) ist mir klar. Aber wo finden sich die Abgrenzungen in der Anwendung? Bis zu welcher Komplexität ist der Einsatz einer Logo sinnvoll und ab wann muss ich eine Simatic einsetzen? Regeln können wohl beide. Konkret geht es bei mir um eine Förderbandsteuerung mit ca. 10 Förderbändern. Für beide Systeme (Simatic und Logo) gibts genügend Ein- und Ausgänge. Bei der Steuerung sehe ich zur Zeit auch keinen Grund arithmetische Funktionen zu nutzen. Was würdet ihr einsetzen?

Herzlichen Dank für eure Meinungen
Peiffi


----------



## Antonio (18 Dezember 2006)

Ich drücke mich vorsichtig aus, da dass hier momentan ein schwieriger Pflaster ist.
Da es sich in deinen Fall um eine "kleinst Anlage" handelt, und du wahrscheinlich nichts visualisieren möchtest ist in diesen FAll eine LOGO vollkommend ausreichend


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (18 Dezember 2006)

Peiffi schrieb:


> Was würdet ihr einsetzen?
> 
> Herzlichen Dank für eure Meinungen
> Peiffi


Bedenke auch, das die LOGO nur eine begrenzte Anzahl an "Merkern" hat.

Wenn du z.B mit deinen Förderbändern eine Ablaufsteuerung realisieren willst,
dann prüfe vorher, ob die Merker z.B. für eine Schrittkette, ausreichend sind.

Bei einfacher ein/aus Schaltung ist die Logo sicher ausreichend (sozusagen Hilfsrelaisersatz). Außerdem kannst du (bei der Version mit Display) Fehlermeldungen im Klatext anzeigen. Bei der SPS muss man dafür noch extra ein Panel kaufen und projektieren.


----------



## zotos (18 Dezember 2006)

Ohne Dich beleidigen zu wollen. Du scheinst noch nicht Tief in die Materie eingestiegen zu sein. 

Da ich die Rahmenbedingungen nicht kenne... ist Dir die Wahl freigestellt? Was will der Kunde oder bist Du Dein eigener Kunde? Muss es Siemens sein oder wäre auch Moeller (EASY) oder eine Wago bzw. Beckhoff-Steuerung denkbar?
Welche Vorkenntnisse hast Du beim Programmieren?
Was bist "Du" bereit für die Entwicklungsumgebung auszugeben?

PS: Der Unterschied geht ja noch weiter LOGO; S7-200;  S7-300/400.
PS: Die S7 lässt sich nicht nur in AWL Programmieren.


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (18 Dezember 2006)

*Logo* und S7 ist so ungefähr so vergleichbar 
wie *Lego* Duplo und Märklin Metallbaukasten. 
Dei Namensähnlichkeit ist sicher kein Zufall  

Und so wird das bei Siemens gesehen:

Übersicht

Anwendungsbeispiele

Viele Grüße

Gerhard Bäurle


----------



## Peiffi (19 Dezember 2006)

Hallo.

Ich hab im Studium S7 kennengelernt und damit muss ich in die Problematik einsteigen. Die Logo kenn ich, da ich damit eine Lampensteuerung in einer Industriehalle realisiert habe. Den Rest muss ich noch lernen (was ja keine Schande ist). Für mich als Anwender ist es jetzt mal wichtig, die Abgrenzung der beiden Systeme kennenzulernen. So etwa: Duplo bis 3 Jahre, danach Metallbaukasten. Der Hinweis mit den Merkern ist für mich schonmal ein wichtiges Merkmal. 
Ich habe bei der Logo auch noch Probleme mit dem internen Ablauf. Im Fall der S7 weiß ich (aus derVornildung) wie man das Programm aufzubauen hat. Da ich bei der Logo aber keinen Einfluss auf den Programmablauf habe weiß ich nicht, wie die Logo das gezeichnete Bild in ein internes Programm verwandelt und ob dieses auch vom Aufbau passt. Im Studium haben wir bei SPS im Programmkopf immer Zustandsmerker gesetzt, um bei der Schrittkette von einem Zustand in den nächsten zu springen. Hierdurch werden verschiedene Fehler vermieden. Macht die Logo das im internen Ablauf automatisch oder lässt die die Merker weg? Ist das Logo-Programm also Fehleranfällig oder nicht?
Zu meiner Anlage: Ich werde mir die Anlage mal als Schrittkette planen und die Merker zählen, die ich benötige. Hierdurch kann ich den EInsatz von S7 oder Logo schonmal abschätzen. Visualisierung wird nicht kommen. Die Sache soll über ein Bedienpult mit Tastern und Leuchtmeldern gelöst werden.

Viele Grüße
Peiffi


----------



## plc_tippser (19 Dezember 2006)

Ich habe nur eine Logo vor ca. 8 Jahren in der hand gehabt.

Bei 10 Förderbändern stellt sich die Frage, nur ein/ausschalten oder arbeiten diese zusammen, haben die mehrer INI´s auf dem Band.

Mit der S7 300 kann man schön strukturiert arbeiten. FC´s und FB´s sind da eine große Hilfe und einfacher zu handeln als z.B. bei einer 200er

pt


----------



## Peiffi (19 Dezember 2006)

Die Bänder gehören zu einer Gemeinsamen Anlage. Von einem Band wird was auf ein anderes befördert, aufgeteilt und weiterbefördert. Steht eins still so sollen alle vorgeschalteten Bänder anhalten.


----------



## plc_tippser (19 Dezember 2006)

Peiffi schrieb:


> Die Bänder gehören zu einer Gemeinsamen Anlage. Von einem Band wird was auf ein anderes befördert, aufgeteilt und weiterbefördert. Steht eins still so sollen alle vorgeschalteten Bänder anhalten.


 
Also gibt es Weichen mit Abfragen, Lifter für evt. Höhenunterschiede usw.

Evt. Rückstauüberwachung...

Mein Favorit währe sicherlich eine 300er, bin ich aber auch drauf eingefahren.

pt


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (19 Dezember 2006)

plc_tippser schrieb:


> Mein Favorit währe sicherlich eine 300er, bin ich aber auch drauf eingefahren.
> 
> pt


Tja, eine 200er ist deutlich günstiger, aber meist ist der Programmieraufwand höher.
Bei S7Micro muss man IMHO deutlich mehr tippen.
Und auch der Status ist nicht so dolle.


----------



## plc_tippser (19 Dezember 2006)

Unregistrierter gast schrieb:


> Tja, eine 200er ist deutlich günstiger, aber meist ist der Programmieraufwand höher.
> Bei S7Micro muss man IMHO deutlich mehr tippen.
> Und auch der Status ist nicht so dolle.


 

Ebend, und wie groß ist der Preisunterschied? Habe keinen CA01 hier, aber eine kleine 312/313 kostet ja auch nicht die Welt mehr, wenn man die Projetierzeit dagegen stellt.

pt


----------



## plc_tippser (19 Dezember 2006)

Noch etwas,

es ist natürlich auch die Frage, hat man schon die passende Projektieroberfläche, also S7, MicroWin ...

Das kostet natülich bei einer einmaligen Sache auch immens.

pt


----------



## MSB (19 Dezember 2006)

Bei einer vollständigen Neuentwicklung,
dh. es kann nicht auf irgend welche bestehenden FC's/FB's zurückgegriffen werden,
ist man mit der 200er, vorrausgesetzt man beherrscht diese, keinesfalls langsamer, eher schneller als mit der 300er.

Das Handling der Programmiersprache gefällt mir persönlich besser als bei der 300er,
allein schon deshalb weil alles nur VKE Abhängig stattfindet, und nicht diese saudämliche hin und her springerei nötig ist.

Muss allerdings auch sagen, das wir von Siemens dieses Jahr ausschließlich 300er hatten,
und der Rest war Mitsubishi FX, welche mir noch sehr viel besser gefällt als die 200er.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## sebschob (19 Dezember 2006)

halloooooooo jungs, hier gings um nen *vergleich S7 -- LOGO!*


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (19 Dezember 2006)

sebschob schrieb:


> halloooooooo jungs, hier gings um nen *vergleich S7 -- LOGO!*



*Die S7-200 ist eine S7*, du :sc8:


----------



## sebschob (19 Dezember 2006)

Unregistrierter gast schrieb:


> *Die S7-200 ist eine S7*, du :sc8:


 
die vergleichen aber S7-200 mit S7-300...
wo bleibt da die LOGO???
:icon_question:


----------



## zotos (20 Dezember 2006)

Hallo sebschob:

Vergleich LOGO vs. S7

aber S7-200 ungleich S7-300

also LOGO vs. S7-200 vs. S7-300 (die 400er lassen wir mal außen vor)

Und mit Deinen Zwischenrufen trägst Du gar nichts zum Thema bei.


----------



## plc_tippser (20 Dezember 2006)

sebschob schrieb:


> die vergleichen aber S7-200 mit S7-300...
> wo bleibt da die LOGO???
> :icon_question:


 
Und wo bleibt *Dein* kreativer Beitrag?

Werde die letzten Post´s nachher löschen.

pt

Hoffe, ohne den ganzen Thread zu killen :sb10:


----------

